# range report, Glock 19



## rudy (Sep 24, 2007)

went to the range this past weekend with a friend, and i took my taurus pt145, my hi point .380, and of course my Glock 19. after 500 rounds the high point hasnt given any problems at all. after 300 rounds the pt145 only gave me one problem, the slide stop would be pushed out to the side of the slide. sent it in and it is why i only have 300 rounds through it. they took a long while to get it back to me. 

as for my glock, i just got it about 4 months ago, and i got to tell you, i have put 600 rounds through it, and it works like a dream. i was aming at the center red spot and i tried to shoot it out and i did. took about 150 rounds with my pt145 and the glock but the glock did the most damage. that is the one firearm that i keep next to my bed. i had to cock it once when my wife heard our cat playin with the door to the garage and she woke me up unexpectly. she said, hurry up get up the door, the door. i sprang up still asleep grabbed my Glock 19 cocked it and had it at the ready, still half asleep and not having my wits about me. then i finally realized what was goin on and i went to see what was messing with the door and i ended up shooting my cat. hahahaha, im kidding, i still had my glock at the ready though. moral of my story, i dont think i wouldve jumped out of bed fast enough and loaded a round still not fully awake and aware of what is going on with another handgun.


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

Ah---the true meaning of a Glock. The G19 is next on my list. First time I get a crack at one for $400 or less, it's mine! Glock on!


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

I really want a G19, too, someday. I love my 92 but she's a big girl, so I wouldn't mind a smaller 9 that's easy to travel with.

I've had a similar situation with my dumb cat. My girl and I were sleeping and the cat got a plastic bag handle wrapped around its neck. So, it was freaking out running all over the place knocking things over. It woke us up and we didn't know it was him, so I grabbed my XD45, gave the 92 to my girl, and went exploring.

Needless to say I was very relieved to find out it was him. I took his head out of the handle, gave him a little kick in the butt, and we went back to bed. Stupid cat. :anim_lol:


----------



## rudy (Sep 24, 2007)

stupid cats. i was in a good deep sleep, and then i couldnt go back to sleep. i had to finish the movie i turned off cause i was sleepy. im goin to shoot him next time and tell my wife i thought it was an actual person breaking in. lol.


----------



## Glockamania® (Dec 21, 2006)

I'm more of a .40S&W type. But glad to hear another passionate Glock member.

Be nice to the cats and be mean to Bad guys.


----------



## rudy (Sep 24, 2007)

you know, all these years that i have shot handguns, i have never shot a 40 s&w. it has always been, .380, 9mm, and .45. but i might get a glock 23 to go with my g19. 

hell yeah im passionate about glock. can get a better feel quicker and shoot as good with one. it may not look appealing to everyone, but to me it is a sexy looking gun. 

hahaha, my cat likes me so i guess i will spare him. if someone would break in and messes with the cat he will have to contend with two very family protective boxers, a glock 19 to the head and a taurus pt145 to the chest.


----------



## gunflask (Dec 28, 2007)

that's good to hear that you love your g19, picking mine up this coming friday. have fun


----------



## Night Gunner (Nov 1, 2007)

*Glock 19*

Very nice gun I shot one and liked it very much.


----------



## jlouki01 (Jan 25, 2008)

I have the glock 19 and the 36. The 36 hasn't really come up to speed yet but the glock 19 with about 800 rounds has really broken in really nice. I added the Glock factory tactical light/laser combo. If you don't have a light/laser get one

Makes those midnight noises that you spring out of bed for a bit more sane. 

Plus... a super bright light with a laser is typically bad news for the bad guy.


----------



## JDar (Jan 20, 2008)

I rented a 19 at the range this morning and really liked and enjoyed it. Think it needs to be added to my compact collection of one so far, S&W M&P 9c. A more experienced shooter with me had never fired any Glock before (is there anyone else left who hasn't?) and he also really enjoyed the 19.


----------

